# KKK K14 is it good for my 2.0 8v turbo project



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

I bought a manifold and turbo off a 1993 1.9 td golf..it cost me 100bucks and i was wondering is it any good for my 2.0L 8v...the turbo is small but i need more specs on it...anyone run one on there turbo car? its a KKK K14....any info would be great also...whats the WGA like? how can i remove it to clean it? thx in advance


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

*Re: KKK K14 is it good for my 2.0 8v turbo project (i4turbo)*

well the manifold is definitely a keeper... not sure about the turbo though... it may be good for low boost


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: KKK K14 is it good for my 2.0 8v turbo project (TheVolksracer)*

i think ill run it im not lookin for HUGE HP anyways...just like maybe 20-30hp more on stock. and around 7psi


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: KKK K14 is it good for my 2.0 8v turbo project (i4turbo)*

k14 is the smallest turbo used on TD (so I have read).. it would have instant spool up but die really fast. At least try to get a K24 from a TD that would have a little more steam..


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: KKK K14 is it good for my 2.0 8v turbo project (autocross16vrocco)*

Whats its efficentcy? how far will it go in RPM before it craps out? 4000RPM max? and PSI max is what around 7psi...
is there and pics of it installed?? anyone thx


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: KKK K14 is it good for my 2.0 8v turbo project (i4turbo)*

If you're lucky... not well suited at all.


----------



## Passenger Performance (Nov 11, 2005)

Its not the smallest TD turbo but its one of the smaller ones, the smallest would be the ko3. This turbo is properly sized for lawnmower, not your 2.0 8v, even the 1.6TD turbos which are much bigger are still on the small side for your gasser project.


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (Passenger Performance)*

ill run it and post wat happens..it should be fine...do i need to change my ECU/chip it to run it?


----------



## Passenger Performance (Nov 11, 2005)

I would reccomend running some #'s, if I remember correctly the k14 turbine is somewhere between .26-.30 AR. You are really going to limit your rpm with this turbo.


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (Passenger Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passenger Performance* »_I would reccomend running some #'s, if I remember correctly the k14 turbine is somewhere between .26-.30 AR. You are really going to limit your rpm with this turbo.
 Explain...Limit RPM? and #'s you mean dyno it...if so I cant. Car is gettin tranny fixed (no reverse) and so while that happenin ill do the turbo swap.


----------



## Passenger Performance (Nov 11, 2005)

By runnign some #'s I meant sizing the turbo to your engine. When turbocharging an engine you need to first determine what type of turbo you need, than aquire the turbo. Aquiring a turbo "just 'cause" and than trying to adapt it to your engine and goals is backwards.
The reason this turbo will limit your rpm is because the rediculously small turbine on this turbo is going to create excessively high exhaust manifold pressures, which will in turn start to limit rpm, why? Because that exhaust manifold pressure is going to build up and prevent the cylinders being able to dispose of the exhaust gas, the pressure (excessive in this case) will be forcing hot exhaust to stay in the cylinder. This will also choke your cylinder filling with fresh charge air. It will also raise you exhaust temperature, likely to very unsafe levels. It will also raise your oil temperature and coolant temperature. Putting a turbo charger that is not properly sized for an engine is doing more harm than good.


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (Passenger Performance)*

Thx for the info. Ill keep lookin for somehtin bigger. What other turbos use the same flange it uses?
I have an IHI which is good for the 2.0L but its water cooler and oil cooler and also its a T3 flange. But i dont want to you it if i dont have too.


_Modified by i4turbo at 9:22 AM 1-3-2007_


----------



## Passenger Performance (Nov 11, 2005)

The only other turbos that have that same flange are the turbos from the 1.6TD, the true turbo diesels though, not an eco diesel. There were both k24's and T3's that shared that flange and they are the same size, I prefer the garret units. They are about twice the size of those little k14's (physically), the AR of the t3 turbine is .36 and the compressor side is .42


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (Passenger Performance)*

Go to a scrapper and find a k26 off an audi, it's bigger then what you have thats for sure. A friend of mine used to run one on his 2.0 and it was a great time but his requirments eventually couldn't be met by it but it would work just fine for what you want to do by the sounds of it.


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (whiteriot)*

the k26 off audi will fit? maybe ill try it then if i can find one....


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (i4turbo)*

i put the k14 on and its looks fine and fits good...ill test it and see if its good enough if not its not a problem ill just desable it and wait for a bigger one to buy...


----------



## firestartergli (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (i4turbo)*

Do not run the Lil turbo, you will have a good time but the party will be over by around 4000rpm!! What white riot meant to say is take a k24 from an older turbo diesel, then take the k26 compressor housing and wheel, mate that to the k24,bolt it to the t.d manifold and whalla you now have a very small hybrid turbo that will be cheap and easy to build around, then save up some cash and grab a t3/to4E 63ar exhaust 50 trim compressor from kinetic or boostfactory then grab a log manifold made by Killa and pow thats when the fun really begins! Good luck


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (firestartergli)*

well see its already on...ill run it for a bit then disable it (no harm if i just run it without runnin into intake.) ill then find the turbo for it...I just put it on and cut the exhaust for the DP and made an oil drain so I cant really go back without fixin all I have destryoed....


----------

